

Donate to the Internet Archive - TazeTSchnitzel
http://archive.org/donate/

======
hdevalence
Something that puzzles me -- why is there only one Internet Archive? It seems
like if you think that it's a good idea to have one IA, then you need to think
that there should be multiple archives, so that when there's a fire we don't
risk losing everything?

From what I can see, the IA has about 10 PB of data (Wikipedia). Backblaze
says they can achieve $60/TB, or $600k for 10 PB, so maybe you could build a
second one for a few million dollars (?). Are there any national archives /
major libraries (e.g., Library of Congress, British Library, Library &
Archives Canada, university libraries, etc) that have plans for doing archival
like this? It seems like an important project within the scope of these types
of institutions, though the budget may be a limiting factor (both the LoC and
L&A Canada have suffered budget cuts of late; I don't know what the situation
is in other countries).

------
esusatyo
Bitcoins accepted – kudos to this.

